# Può farmi una foto?/Puoi farmi una foto?



## flavjo70

Can you get me a photo, please?=Puoi farmi una foto, per favore?

Can he/she get me a photo, please?Può farmi una foto, per favore?

Sono corrette queste due traduzioni? Quale delle due è meglio usare?

Il contesto è per strada quando si vuole chiedere ad un passante (sconosciuto) se per favore può farmi/scattarmi una foto?

Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

flavjo70 said:


> Can he/she get me a photo, please?Può farmi una foto, per favore?
> 
> .



Non sono certo di avere capito..Cosa intendi per he/she??


----------



## flavjo70

Scusate ma non parlo bene l'inglese. 

Non sono sicuro ma pensavo di usare He se chiedo ad un uomo, she se invece chiedo ad una donna.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

flavjo70 said:


> Scusate ma non parlo bene l'inglese.
> 
> Non sono sicuro ma pensavo di usare He se chiedo ad un uomo, she se invece chiedo ad un a donna.



Intendi she/he come se dovessi dare del "lei"?

Ma non esiste il lei in inglese! 

dare del lei e dare del tu in lingua inglese


----------



## flavjo70

Grazie mille Paulfromitaly

Si, intendevo come se dovessi dare del "lei". Pensavo così dato che mi devo rivolgere ad una persona che non conosco.

Grazie anche per il link che mi hai lasciato ed ho capito che in inglese non si usa il "lei".


----------



## joanvillafane

ciao, flavjo

fare una foto = take a photo, take a picture

look through some of these threads and you will see many examples:
http://www.wordreference.com/iten/foto


----------



## flavjo70

Grazie Joan, ora vado a leggermi il link che mi hai segnalato.


----------



## ilhermeneuta

Dato che ''dare del lei'' non esiste nell'inglese, semplicemente diresti: can you take me a picture please? a chiunque.


----------



## joanvillafane

hi, ilhermeneuta - just one correction:
Can you take a picture* of me*, please?


----------



## Alessandrino

Also: _would you mind taking a picture of me, please_?


----------



## ilhermeneuta

Grazie joanvillafane, non ho realizzato che la forma che ho fornito ha un senso diverso.  Che vergogna!


----------



## flavjo70

Grazie mille a tutti per l'aiuto!



ilhermeneuta said:


> Dato che ''dare del lei'' non esiste nell'inglese, semplicemente diresti: can you take me a picture please? a chiunque.


 


joanvillafane said:


> hi, ilhermeneuta - just one correction:
> Can you take a picture* of me*, please?



Mi potete tradurre le due frasi in italiano? Mi spiegate per favore perchè quella di ilhermeneuta è sbagliata? 



Alessandrino said:


> Also: _would you mind taking a picture of me, please_?



Puoi tradurre in italiano, per favore?

Grazie.


----------



## joanvillafane

can you take me a picture please?  non si dice "take me a picture" come in italiano "farmi una foto"
Can you take a picture* of me*, please?


----------



## macforever

L'altro esempio,_ would you mind taking a picture of me_? suona come "ti dispiacerebbe farmi una foto?".


----------



## johnnylucas

'Excuse me/I'm sorry, would you mind taking a picture/photo of me? Thanks (if they agree!).' This example of joan's is probably the best one. 'Can/Could/Would you take a picture of me' is fine too.

'Can you *take me*' è sbagliato perché 'can you take me' normalmente vuol dire che _tu _sei l'oggetto. Ad esempio, 'can you take me to the airport?' Ma la foto dovrebbe essere l'oggetto in questa frase, quindi 'can you take a picture of me'.



@flavjo70, è molto facile. Si dice 'you' per tu, Lei e voi.


----------



## Tunalagatta

Salve 

Non so se sono d'accordo con joan e johnny a proposito del suggerimento di ilhermeneuta, "Can you take me a photo?" Per me, suona bene: vuol dire, "Puoi fare una foto per me?" L'oggetto indiretto (_me_) è spostato subito dopo il verbo, e seguito dal oggetto diretto (_a photo_), come in frasi tipo "Can you make me a cup of tea?" So che non esprime esplicitamente il fatto che la foto deve includere il parlante, ma se la persona facesse dei gesti indicando se stesso, ad esempio, ci si potrebbe dire.


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi, Tuna - on this side of the Atlantic, "Can you take me a photo?" just sounds very wrong, something I am used to hearing from non-native speakers of English.  If it's OK for you, I guess it's just a BE variation.  And if you're ever on this side of the Atlantic, I would love to make you a cup of tea.


----------



## Tunalagatta

joanvillafane said:


> Hi, Tuna - on this side of the Atlantic, "Can you take me a photo?" just sounds very wrong, something I am used to hearing from non-native speakers of English.  If it's OK for you, I guess it's just a BE variation.  And if you're ever on this side of the Atlantic, I would love to make you a cup of tea.



Hi, Joan  It'll be a pleasure: milk, no sugar, thanks 

It must be a BE expression, then. I'll add that it would be more usual to say, "Can you take me a photo?" when you want someone to take a photo when you yourself can't, for whatever reason: perhaps you aren't able to go somewhere and you want someone to take a photo to bring back; maybe your own camera is broken; your hands are otherwise occupied, etc, but if you point at yourself as you say it, the meaning is clear.


----------



## johnnylucas

But I'm a Brit too.

I agree with Tuna that the 'make me a cup of tea' seems convincing evidence for 'take me a photo'. Somehow though it doesn't seem right. I would have thought, actually, that if anything it would be joan who would be more likely to say 'take me' as in AmE you say 'write me' and in BrE you say 'write to me'. 

I have a possible idea, though. Consider these two cases:

1) 'Make a cup of tea for me.' Reason: I would like a cup of tea. Here 'for' implies 'to', in the sense of handing a cup of tea over to someone.
2) 'Make a cup of tea for me.' Reason: I'm busy, so you'll have to make me one. Here 'for' implies 'in place of'.
The same words, but totally different meanings.
'Make me a cup of tea' can only apply to 1), right?

In the case of 'take a photo', it would either mean 'take a photo of me' or 'take a photo for me'--either one. But neither implies taking the object 'to' someone. There is no direct relationship between 'take' and 'you'--you are not the recipient of the 'taking' (the photo is), but you _are _the recipient in 'make me a cup of tea'. I know that there's a proper grammatical way of expressing this, but I'm not a grammarian, so I'm geting myself into a complete mess!


----------



## flavjo70

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.

Quale delle tre espressioni devo usare:

_would you mind taking a picture of me_? suona come "ti dispiacerebbe farmi una foto?". 		

Can you take a picture* of me*, please? 

Can you take me a photo?

Scusate ma non parlo bene l'inglese. Potete, per favore, tradurre in italiano perchè non riesco a capire le spiegazioni che avete scritto tutte in inglese.

Grazie.


----------



## Tunalagatta

flavjo70 said:


> Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.
> 
> Quale delle tre espressioni devo usare:
> 
> _would you mind taking a picture of me_? suona come "ti dispiacerebbe farmi una foto?".         (puoianche sostituire _picture _con _photo_)
> 
> Can you take a picture* of me*, please?  (_idem_)
> 
> Can you take me a photo?  (dato le polemiche che circondano questa espressione , la potresti evitare )



Ho pensato più volte a quello che ha scritto johnnylucas, ma non riesco a formulare una risposta adeguata..istintivamente mi suona bene _Can you take me a photo?, _ma magari sono l'unica che pensa così


----------



## Alessandrino

As a non native speaker I might not be the most reliable source here, but to me _can you take me a photo? _sounds more like _can you_ _take a photo *for me*?_ than _can you take a photo *of me*?_


----------



## flavjo70

Grazie ancora.

Dato che non sono riuscito a capire le spiegazioni in inglese mi piacerebbe capire se l'espressione: 

*Can you take me a photo?* è prorpio sbagliata? oppure se vengo capito ugualmente e magari non è del tutto corretta?

Ok invece per le altre due espressioni. 

Grazie.


----------



## You little ripper!

To me, "Can you take me a photo?"  means, "Can you take a photo for me?" (any photo on my behalf). "Can you take a photo of me?" is asking someone to take a photo specifically of me, not of any other subject. 

P.S. I just noticed that Alessandrino  made this observation in #22.


----------



## SPQR

"Can you take me a photo" non suona in AE.

Puoi farmi una foto? (di me)
Can you take my photo?
Can you take a photo of me?
Can you take a picture of me?
Would you (please) take a picture of me?
Would you mind taking a picture of me?
Could you take a picture of me?
ecc.

Puoi farmi una foto del Pantheon?
Can you take a picture (of X) for me?
Would you take a picture of (of X) for me?
ecc.


----------



## joanvillafane

Caio, flavjo - 
Can you take a picture* of me*, please? 

Can you take me a photo?  Can you take a photo *of me*, please?  

"Would you mind + *verbo + ing*" è un modo cortese di dire "please" o "per piacere"
Would you mind *taking* a picture of me, please?


----------



## johnnylucas

flavjo70 said:


> Quale delle tre espressioni devo usare:
> 
> _would you mind taking a picture of me_? suona come "ti dispiacerebbe farmi una foto?".
> 
> Can you take a picture* of me*, please?
> 
> Can you take me a photo? Penso di no, ma tuna pensa che sia corretta! Quindi c'è confusione.
> 
> .




Secondo me, la frase 'take me a photo' significa (possibilmente) 'portare a me...', ma 'scattare'? Non lo vedo. Per quanto riguarda il tuo inglese, non preoccuparti--io non so neanche quello che provo a esprimere, appunto!  È molto frustrante. Tutto ciò che so è che 'take me a photo' nel senso di 'scattare' suona male perché penso che sia sbagliato. È la mia opinione comunque.


----------



## flavjo70

Grazie a tutti per queste ultime spiegazioni. Ora è un po più chiaro.

Quindi per evitare di non essere capito bene usando il verbo to take nel senso di scattare una foto è meglio che utilizzi la frase:

Can you take a photo of me, please?

E' corretto?

Grazie.


----------



## anglomania1

Hi there, 
I'm a Brit, too, and I'd NEVER say "can you take me a photo" - it just sounds odd to me - sorry!!
What about "Can you take MY photo, please?", just as an alternative.

PS I agree with JohnnyLucas - I would have expected an American to come out with "take me a photo" and not  a Brit!!
anglo


----------



## johnnylucas

flavjo70 said:


> Can you take a photo of me, please?
> 
> E' corretto?



Sì, certo. Sarai capito bene. Suona molto naturale, infatti è quello che molte persone dicono.


----------



## ilhermeneuta

Although I was the first one to propose the controversial ''take me a photo'' I agree that it has the sense of ''can you take a photo for me''. But given the proper context I wouldn't expect it to cause confusion. I'm not sure if I have in fact heard it said that way or it was an unconscious slip on my part.


----------



## flavjo70

johnnylucas said:


> Sì, certo. Sarai capito bene. Suona molto naturale, infatti è quello che molte persone dicono.



Thank you very much johnnylucas!


----------



## johnnylucas

ilhermeneuta said:


> Although I was the first one to propose the controversial ''take me a photo'' I agree that it has the sense of ''can you take a photo for me''. But given the proper context I wouldn't expect it to cause confusion. I'm not sure if I have in fact heard it said that way or it was an unconscious slip on my part.



Having read this post and others, there seems to be a divide within the forum here! It would never occur to me that 'can you take me a photo' would even mean 'can you take a photo for me'. For me, in this case there has to be some sort of preposition between 'take' and 'me', whether it be 'for', 'with', 'to' or whatever; otherwise it seems to me that it can only have the sense of 'take me to the station' or something similar.


----------



## You little ripper!

ilhermeneuta said:


> Although I was the first one to propose the controversial ''take me a photo'' I agree that it has the sense of ''can you take a photo for me''. But given the proper context I wouldn't expect it to cause confusion. I'm not sure if I have in fact heard it said that way or it was an unconscious slip on my part.


It's definitely all in the context. Here are a couple of examples of how I see it being used:

_Tom: What does the unit look like?
Angie: Really nice! It overlooks the harbour.
Tom: Can you take me a photo and email it to me? 

Can you take me a photo of the Eiffel Tower when you're in Paris next week?_


----------



## anglomania1

Charles Costante said:


> It's definitely all in the context. Here are a couple of examples of how I see it being used:
> 
> _Tom: What does the unit look like?
> Angie: Really nice! It overlooks the harbour.
> Tom: Can you take me a photo and email it to me?
> 
> Can you take me a photo of the Eiffel Tower when you're in Paris next week?_


Hi there, 
just my opinion, but I wouldn't say the above, either - sorry!
I'm not saying it's incorrect, but it'd be like me saying "Write me" instead of "Write to me" - the first is AE and I just wouldn't use it. But whereas I'm aware that our American colleagues use "write me", I'm not aware that they'd use "take me a photo", and from the above posts it would appear they don't use it. I agree with Joanvillafane, here.
Maybe it's AusE??? Any thoughts anyone?
Anglo


----------



## You little ripper!

anglomania1 said:


> Hi there,
> just my opinion, but I wouldn't say the above, either - sorry!
> I'm not saying it's incorrect, but it'd be like me saying "Write me" instead of "Write to me" - the first is AE and I just wouldn't use it. But whereas I'm aware that our American colleagues use "write me", I'm not aware that they'd use "take me a photo", and from the above posts it would appear they don't use it. I agree with Joanvillafane, here.
> Maybe it's AusE??? Any thoughts anyone?
> Anglo


Why are you sorry, Anglo? You're entitled to your opinion, as is everyone else. I checked a few Google listings for the expression and two were from Australia and one from New Zealand, so maybe the expression is AusE/NZE. I use it all the time in that context.


----------



## Einstein

I agree with Johnny and Joan; I wouldn't say "take me a photo".


----------



## flavjo70

Ancora grazie a tutti per le risposte.

Mi dispiace però non riuscire a capire bene le vostre spiegazioni dato che non traducete in italiano. Anche se, per quanto mi riguarda, ritengo di aver avuto sufficienti chiarimenti sulla mia richiesta di traduzione iniziale e su quali frasi usare.

Grazie.


----------



## johnnylucas

Ciao flavjo

Ci sono molti modi diversi di dire 'può farmi una foto' in questo thread, quindi io ti consiglierei a non usare 'take me a photo' in caso di malinteso.


----------



## You little ripper!

johnnylucas said:


> Ci sono molti modi diversi di dire 'può farmi una foto' in questo thread, quindi io ti consiglierei a non usare 'take me a photo' in caso di malinteso.


I agree. I wouldn't use "Can you take me a photo?" when I wanted someone to take a photo of me; I would only use it when I wanted someone to take a photo of another subject on my behalf.


----------



## flavjo70

Ciao e grazie johnnylucas.

Ok. Ascolto il tuo consiglio. Uso la frase: *Excuse me, can you take a photo of me, please?*


----------



## johnnylucas

flavjo70 said:


> Uso la frase: *Excuse me, can you take a photo of me, please?  *



Sì, perfetto. È molto comune.


----------



## BarbaraLamb

*Se* la situazione e' la seguente:
- Sei un turista da solo e chiedi a qualcuno di farti una foto di fronte ad un monumento:

Le tue proposte:

_"Would you mind taking a picture of me, please?_" 
"Can you take me a photo?" 

La mia proposta:
*
"Could you take a photo for me, please?"*


----------



## flavjo70

Thank you very much johnnylucas!


----------

